# Question re: what new vet said re: hip x-rays



## Kori Bigge (Nov 28, 2007)

I met with another vet today, and we talked for almost an hour. I really liked him a lot, he was very easy to talk to, listened to all my questions and concerns, and was great w/Kodee. He even did a thorough exam, checked his joints, etc, and didn't charge me (this time, LOL). Anyway, I told him about my concerns re: hip and elbow dysplasia, and told him I planned to get x-rays eventually to check his joints. His response kind of surprised me, but at the same time it makes sense, as well. I wanted to get your opinions, though.

He said that he thought that since I am not going to breed Kodee, or use him as a working dog in any physically strenuous activities, he would basically start off with the assumption that Kodee has HD. Not b/c he thinks he does/will, but b/c if you do everything you can as far as prevention, such as good diet, keeping the dog lean as they're growing, not too much strenuous exercise as they're growing, that that's really all you can do, even if you have the x-rays. Kodee is 8 mos old, and this vet said that as far as surgical procedures to help a dogs hips, etc _develop_ properly (changing the problem _while growth is still happening_, so you change the way things develop), you would have to do the surgery no later that 5-6 months. Otherwise, you would not do any surgical procedures until the dog is much older, to help quality of life, range of motion, etc, but that this type of surgery wouldn't be done until the dog is symptomatic anyway. (I'm not explaining this nearly as well as he did, but I hope you're kind of getting what I'm saying). So he said that unless we were breeding him, at this point, x-rays aren't going to change what we do. We would want to keep him lean, watch his exercise, etc, no matter what the x-rays said. does that make sense?

Anyway, this argument made complete sense to me (the way he said it), and I'm wondering what you all think of this...this vet has an excellent reputation in our area. And I'm kind of impressed, frankly, that he didn't just push getting x-rays to make some money. JMO, but I'd like yours, if you don't mind! Thanks!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

makes a ton of good common sense to me! wish they all had that approach.


----------

